# meet willow, my new foster kitten



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

i'm guessing she's about 7-8 months but she's skin and bones under all that fur. poor baby has scabby bumps all over her from flea bites, especially on her head. she's a bit scared but loves to be held. my pride are being jerks so she's staying in a room by herself for a while. sasha goes into visit because she doesn't hiss and scare her. she's going to have a gorgeous coat once she gets healthy...

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...49_1066158196738702_7824121368096021511_o.jpg


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, she's beautiful.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Greenport ferals said:


> Wow, she's beautiful.


thanks! i've been wanting a long haired cat for a long time but i promised my husband i wouldn't keep anymore--although it was HE that kept 2 of our fosters! i already have 5 and i spend more on cat food than people food!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

does anyone know what would be a good shampoo for her with all these scabby bumps all over her body? she was given a capstar--should i still do a blue dawn bath?


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I've had good luck with products from "Richard's Organics" for my dog. It has limited ingredients and has left her coat smelling nice, as well as soft. It kept it like that for some weeks afterwards, too, despite our horribly rainy WA weather.

They have several available but I believe only one or two of them are safe for cats. I think they may be one of those "dual" products (made for cats AND dogs), though.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's very pretty!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Unless you're looking to get rid of fleas specifically, I'd avoid the Dawn bath for her. Dawn, although great, will dry out her skin and coat and might add even more problems to her poor outer surface!

If you think she needs a medicated shampoo, I'd call up your vet and ask for a recommendation. If you think she needs just a "normal" cat shampoo, I've had great luck with this stuff:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Espree-Animal-Products-Silky-Shampoo/dp/B0006NLYS8/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1450492247&sr=8-19&keywords=cat+shampoo[/ame]

Espree Silky Show cat shampoo.

It's mild enough that it doesn't bother my 17-year-old, and does a great job of getting her squeaky clean and soft-furred.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a pretty little cat! Hope she settles in nicely.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh she' s a sweetie. Hope she settles with the jerks


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a beautiful cat. I love dilute calicos - especially those long haired ones! Treat the fleas as you would any cat - but you will likely have to treat the entire household unless you get a flea remedy that kills them instantly. I hate fleas. Like your new baby, my Coco is highly allergic to fleas and will scratch herself raw with them on her. I've had to switch flea meds because the fleas here seem to be immune to the two meds I was using, Frontline and Advantage II. So irritating.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a little beauty! Thank you for fostering.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

She's beautiful <3


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Now how are you ever going to let her go?


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Greenport ferals said:


> Now how are you ever going to let her go?


idk but the rescue won't let me keep them all! i already have 5...2 of them were foster failures..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's a beautiful kitty! I hope her skin issues resolve soon so she can get some relief!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She is gorgeous beautiful calico. But I would have a vet culture those scabby bumps, as they may not be flea bites but_ ringworm_, a contagious skin infection to people and other animals.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=1+2134&aid=223


----------

